# Caliber 4R hygrometer and what I think is a strage reading



## MikeUnderwood (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi,

I hope someone has a clue about what I am reading on my Caliber 4R. I recently received the Caliber 4R and put it in my humidor and it was reading lower then I expected. So I figured I would be on the safe side and purchased a Boveda humidipak calibration pack. I took put the Caliber 4R in there and it's reading was spot on. So I then checked my two analog hygrometers from my 2 humidors and adjusted 1 as needed.

Now this is where it gets interesting, I put the Caliber 4R in my main humidor and also put the one of analog meters back in. The analog reads what I would expect in the low to mid 70 percent humidity, but the Caliber 4R reads in the mid 60 range. Thinking the analog had to be the issue, I took that one and put it back in the humidipak and bingo spot on. I then put the 4R back in the humidipak and spot on. Interesting I then put all 3 into the humidor and both analogs read the same in the mid 70 area and the 4R is still reading low. I talked to Caliber and they told me it uses a different sensor so don't expect them to read the same. This does not make any sense to me, as if I have two out of 3 reading correctly why is the 4R not reading close. I had read somewhere that is can be slow to respond so I gave it 2 days and it still reads lower then the other two. My cigars are not dry and I would think they would be if the humidity is in the mid 60 range. My humidor hold about 150 cigars and I have a Xikar Crystal 250 and 100 bead humidifier in there.

I know that the 4R has a temp sensor and the temp does effect the humidity level, but I am not sure what to believe is my correct humidity level. Has anyone else run into this type of issue and what did you end up doing?

Thank you.
Mike


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Try a new battery. If that doesn't work I'd send it back.
If it's not reading correctly after 24 hours in a sealed baggie with the Boveda calibration pack, it's junk. No two ways about it.

One side note: be careful to keep the temperature constant while checking/calibrating your hygros.
The actual test temp is irrelevant but fluctuating temps will throw the whole environment out of whack.


----------



## MikeUnderwood (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you, the confusing part is that it is reading correctly in the Boveda calibration pack but does not seem to be in the humidor.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

It makes sense that you could get different readings based on the sensitivity, sensor location, and airflow. Have you tried moving the digital meter to different spots in the the humidor?


----------



## MikeUnderwood (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you and I have moved it all over the humidor since it is the draw type with 6 draws. I have placed it next the Xikar 250 Crystal humidifier thinking ok here it must read in the 70 range but no luck.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

That's really weird! What about flipping it over to where it's "up side down?" Maybe the sensor will work better that way?


----------



## MikeUnderwood (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you, I have flipped it over upside down and even tried on it's side.


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

MikeUnderwood said:


> My cigars are not dry and I would think they would be if the humidity is in the mid 60 range.
> Mike


Your issue is indeed strange. :hmm:

As a side note though your cigars will not be too dry in the mid 60s. I'm learning that people with lots of experience find the general rule of 70/70 is actually a little high. They find that a RH of 62 to 65 is best and a temp of 66 to 68 works well too. Less burn issues and better flavor. Plus no worries about beetles or mold.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

MikeUnderwood said:


> Thank you and I have moved it all over the humidor since it is the draw type with 6 draws. I have placed it next the Xikar 250 Crystal humidifier thinking ok here it must read in the 70 range but no luck.


Okay, what happens when you put the hygrometers in a bag with the Xikar humidifier (if you are inclined to do so)?


----------



## MikeUnderwood (Oct 25, 2013)

Good idea I will give that a try.

Thank you


----------



## MikeUnderwood (Oct 25, 2013)

About 24 hours later with the Caliber 4R in a Ziploc with a Xikar Crystal 100 Humidifier and the humidity is reading 67%. Either is the slowest reading unit or it's junk and needs to be returned. Going to give it until tomorrow around this time and see what it is reading then. But I think it needs to be returned.

Thank you all for your help.
Mike


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update. If it takes ~24 hours to adjust for fluctuation that's absurd. Are the analog meters reading 70 in the same bag?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

And here comes a voice of dissent:

I have about six of the 4Rs between all my humidors. They're all spot on but way more sensitive to airflow/dead spots than an analog ever would be. I also find that they update very quickly, usually within a few minutes, versus the 24 hours it sometimes takes analogs to adjust.

If you're getting a 70% reading on the 4R from a 70% Boveda pack after 30 minutes of it being sealed, I would trust the digital and ignore the analogs.

And as was mentioned above, you're perfectly fine keeping your cigars in the low 60s. My coolerdor stays at 62% and my wineador sits at 61%.


----------



## wallydog (Sep 30, 2013)

I purchased a 4R 3 weeks ago and had a heck of a time getting it calbrated . Every time I adjusted it to a 75% test bag it would get worse .It turned out the instructions were written incorrectly . Where it says to add 1% you actually have to subtract 1% . I called Western and they said that I was correct . The web sight even had the instructions wrong .


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

Return it, my 4R was bang on out of the box. No point in having a gauge (on anything really) that you dont have confidence in being accurate


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

wallydog said:


> I purchased a 4R 3 weeks ago and had a heck of a time getting it calbrated . Every time I adjusted it to a 75% test bag it would get worse .It turned out the instructions were written incorrectly . Where it says to add 1% you actually have to subtract 1% . I called Western and they said that I was correct . The web sight even had the instructions wrong .


Ah Haaah! Do we have the problem? :clap2: Calibrating it in reverse would produce exactly your symptoms.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

MikeUnderwood said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope someone has a clue about what I am reading on my Caliber 4R. I recently received the Caliber 4R and put it in my humidor and it was reading lower then I expected. So I figured I would be on the safe side and purchased a Boveda humidipak calibration pack. I took put the Caliber 4R in there and it's reading was spot on. So I then checked my two analog hygrometers from my 2 humidors and adjusted 1 as needed.
> 
> ...


If you put it in a bag with a 70% boveda pack and it read 70 your work is done. Don't drive yourself crazy, its easy to turn our hobby into a job and that's no fun.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

wallydog said:


> I purchased a 4R 3 weeks ago and had a heck of a time getting it calbrated . Every time I adjusted it to a 75% test bag it would get worse .It turned out the instructions were written incorrectly . Where it says to add 1% you actually have to subtract 1% . I called Western and they said that I was correct . The web sight even had the instructions wrong .





Cigar5150 said:


> Ah Haaah! Do we have the problem? :clap2: Calibrating it in reverse would produce exactly your symptoms.


I'm curious to see if this was the problem as well.


----------



## MikeUnderwood (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you all for your input. I have put it in a humidipack 75 and it will read 75 but it takes quite a bit of time at least overnight. So the reading was correct out of the box and I did not need to adjust anything. I also tried to put it in a ziplock quart freezer bag with a Xikar Crystal Humidifier 100ct and after 24 hours I was reading 67%. I changed the battery and put it back in the humidipack 75 and no change on how fast it is reading. So it must have some type of problem. Not sure what but when both analogs both read out at 75 in the humidipack and read the same 70% in my humidor in different locations I have to assume it's the 4R acting strange. I am sure it's not a dead spot in the humidor since it's right next to my Xikar Crystal 250 and is reading in the low 60's and the two analogs one right next to it and the other in a different location and reading 70%.

I did speak with Caliber about it and all they could say was since it was reading correct in the humipack that it's working and it can't be compared to analog meters because they use different sensors. I dont' care what sensors they use the damn thing should not be this slow to respond or this far off from 2 different analog meters in my mind.

At this point it's going back and I will try something else.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a Xikar that I got for about $14 that has been great out of the box and adjusts to fluctuations within seconds. Good luck Mike.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I didn't read ALL of the replies so forgive me but how accurate does this hygrometer claim to be?

I had bought a digital one only to find out its accuracy was -+ 5%

I sent it back


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

smknjoecool said:


> I have a Xikar that I got for about $14 that has been great out of the box and adjusts to fluctuations within seconds. Good luck Mike.


I agree


----------

